# Tool Restorations >  Vintage blowtorch/lamp restoration - video

## Jon

Vintage blowtorch/lamp restoration. 25:40 video:

----------


## jdurand

The ones we had didn't look that good new!

----------


## Dbj58

You need a primus pricker to clean the jet and your seals are leaking, but it looks great, good job

----------

